# 2 female rats, 6 months, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Scritches has had two girls handed in as their owner did not have time for them.

Minnie is an agouti hooded girl, fairly confident and likes to explore. She's wriggly to be held as she's very keen to be nosey. Not aggressive or anxious.

Daisy is a little different. Her very poor eyesight requires you to let her know you are coming. She can be a little jumpy to be touched and while she will let you pick her up, she's not keen. She is also not aggressive.

These girls are looking for a moderately experienced home to live with other girls if possible. Daisy needs a confident handler to help her understand that she's okay.

Transport is local to Southampton, if you live further away please ask us if we can sort out transport.

If you can offer these two a home please email us [email protected] for an application form. Homechecks apply and there is no minimum donation on our rats.

Minnie










Daisy


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Daisy has been growing in confidence, and now does not squeak at all when handled. She is still a wriggler but has improved a lot bless her. She just needed time. Minnie is an angel as always. Less flighty as she's settled in but (as most girls) not a cuddler  With her its always "What's that? What's this? Wait..What's that?" 

These two have moved into the Furet, and are still waiting for interest. I will say that Daisy has requested she have a sputnik in her new home please! Its her favourite


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two are still looking.

Minnie is often to be found running back to get Daisy and then coming to the bars, then repeating until Daisy is at the front of the cage. Daisy can be picked up, she doesn't bite, she doesn't squeal. But she does need to have a confident owner who will handle her appropriately i.e. let her know you are coming (we think she can't see) and then handle her firmly otherwise she becomes uncertain.

Both girls like to explore, and both girls would make lovely pets for the right home. They, essentially, have no issues and its a shame they are getting passed over.

They have coped very well being in the Furet, and although Daisy requires some time to realise that all is well, both enjoy the space. If you are quiet, Daisy is often seen hanging upside down from the ceiling!

Minnie









Daisy pokes her nose out









Minnie goes to get her









Daisy says hello


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck, ready to leave after the 3rd October.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Leaving us on Saturday x


----------

